# Wet tumbling brass



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

So I've been dry tumbling for a while now, makes the brass clean and shinny on the outside but not the inside. Started loading for the AR and I wanted to get my brass a little cleaner. I found a Lyman Cyclone at, of all places Cabela's on sale for 130. Normal price there was 190. But I'm heading to Florida for a week so I won't get to try it til I get back. The brass I've seen done in a wet tumbler looks real clean in side and out , even the primer pockets look better. Oh well just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Harrumph. Wet tumbling removes valuable neck-lube.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

I've done it both ways and while it's true that it cleans the insides the parts I don't care for are:

1.) The water mess. I get water on my bench. My reloading outbuilding has no running water and no sink and being somewhat sloppy I make a mess and have to wipe/mop up the water.
2.) Drying....the cases must be 100% dry. Any residual moisture inside case or primer pocket leads to corrosion.
A third thing is after water cleaning they will quickly tarnish unless you treat them with something like liquid car wax.

After trying both I like dry polishing treated walnut shell, they come out dry , clean and shiney and they stay polished.
And about the insides of the case being dirty....I simply don't care.
But nothing wrong with wet tumbling....always more than one way to skin squirrels.
Gary


----------



## RDub (Mar 5, 2011)

Wet is great for getting brass completely clean. However if you wet tumble you must remove the spent primers first. That way, the brass can dry easily and not have residual moisture in the primer pockets, with the spent primers still seated, which will remain there even after a long period of drying.
After this is done, the brass is treated as if new.. 
I personally don't mind a dirty primer pocket for most handgun loads, but wet tumbling, especially with the SS pins, will get the primer pockets like new.. Just an added bonus.


----------



## tjkarch60 (Jul 14, 2017)

I use crushed walnut media, actually it is hamster bedding from PetCo, (same thing, just much cheaper) and add Brasso liquid metal polish and NuFinish liquid car polish to my media and the cases come out shiney and are protected by the NuFinish to resist discoloration. The media does not clump to cause any problems at all. I use about 4 oz. of each. To clean the primer pockets I use a primer pocket cleaner attachment to a drill. Just a light touch is all it needs, and I don't do it every time.


----------



## gwpercle (Jun 8, 2018)

tjkarch60 said:


> I use crushed walnut media, actually it is hamster bedding from PetCo, (same thing, just much cheaper) and add Brasso liquid metal polish and NuFinish liquid car polish to my media and the cases come out shiney and are protected by the NuFinish to resist discoloration. The media does not clump to cause any problems at all. I use about 4 oz. of each. To clean the primer pockets I use a primer pocket cleaner attachment to a drill. Just a light touch is all it needs, and I don't do it every time.


Brasso contains ammonia which will damage brass by making them brittle . You will be better off using Midway Treated Walnut Polishing media but if you insist on using pet bedding add something made for brass case polishing like Rooster Labs Rooster Bright Case Polish in place of the Brasso. 
When your cases start developing cracks ... blame the ammonia in the Brasso .
Gary


----------



## tjkarch60 (Jul 14, 2017)

gwpercle said:


> Brasso contains ammonia which will damage brass by making them brittle . You will be better off using Midway Treated Walnut Polishing media but if you insist on using pet bedding add something made for brass case polishing like Rooster Labs Rooster Bright Case Polish in place of the Brasso.
> When your cases start developing cracks ... blame the ammonia in the Brasso .
> Gary


Thanks for the tip. I'll toss my current media and I read where Flitz will do the same thing. I have noticed that after a few days there is no ammonia smell from the tumbler. I think the ammonia evaporates, but still better to be safe.


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

Just remember, the clean and shiny brass will not improve accuracy or improve function. It is all just for your pleasure. Cleaning cases was invented so you wouldn't damage the sizing die with grit and dirt.
Have fun.
Wet/SS tumbling: really dirty cases need 6-8 hours to get completely clean
Ultrasonic cleaner: really dirty cases need 15-20 minutes to get completely clean. 8 minutes for almost completely clean.
20/40 grit corn: about 30 minutes to get as clean as it's going to get. No dry time. Very little dust compared to walnut hulls.


----------

